# chalk brood



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey,

I left a post in the general forum but I was wonderin if anyone had thoughts on chalk brood. Fungus, spore, lack of care? Any for sure cure?

thanks


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

Fungus. A.m.m. are susceptible, and there's been speculation (I'm not sure it's ever been proved) that it's due to a tendency to let the broodnest temperature drop a little to conserve energy. Some strains are more susceptible than others, whether this is really the cause or not. So it's partly genetic, and also partly environmental; it disappeared from one strain I hadwhen I put them on mesh floors and eliminated damp from the hives.


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

I think Robert has a point. I've lost bees to mites and failed queens but since I put 1/4" hardware cloth in the bottom of all my hives years ago I can't remember when I last saw chalk brood in my hives.


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Hardware cloth as the bottom board, or above the bottom board? 


Thanks,

simplyhoney


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

I use hardware cloth as the bottom board or most of it anyway with a wood frame around it. The bees seem to thrive without the moisture gathering on the bottom board and whatever mites fall through to the ground below.


----------

